# Help! What do I use this Ginger for?



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love Ginger! I use fresh ginger to make tea or ginger beer, ground ginger for baking and pickled ginger for sushi.

I bought a jar of this on sale, it's got oil in it so using it for drinks won't work. Any tasty ideas?





I know I can use it in stir fry but I don't make it often. I prefer ginger in sweet foods and drinks but I would love interresting savoury ideas too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

P.S Can I use this in baking? Like for cookies and ginger bread....


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2013)

If the recipe calls for shortening of any sort, I don't see why not since this product has oil in it. You would have to adjust your recipe on the shortening part. Other wise, the cookies (I would think) will spread out really thin.


----------



## silentmeow (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd use it for marinating chicken/pork.  I love ginger on both!  Add a bit of garlic, some soy sauce and perhaps some honey and let it sit for several hours then cook!  I'd store the open jar in the fridge or freeze it ice cube trays.  Looks like quite a bargain!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> If the recipe calls for shortening of any sort, I don't see why not since this product has oil in it. You would have to adjust your recipe on the shortening part. Other wise, the cookies (I would think) will spread out really thin.


 
Thanks Addie  I'll give it a go! I know how to use ginger but it's the first time I've bought this "jarred stuff" It contains vegetable oil, citric acid, salt and sugar. It cost me less that a plain loaf of bread so I will try it ! Maybe even go buy more if I like it. It only expires in 2015 so it's convenient to have in the pantry.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

silentmeow said:


> I'd use it for marinating chicken/pork. I love ginger on both! Add a bit of garlic, some soy sauce and perhaps some honey and let it sit for several hours then cook! I'd store the open jar in the fridge or freeze it ice cube trays. Looks like quite a bargain!


 
Thanks for the ideas  It says on the jar that it should be refridgerated after opening and the store owner says it lasts a few months in the fridge (just like other preserves)

Maybe it could work well in salad dressing or perhaps dipping sauce for thai spring rolls.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 10, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks for the ideas  It says on the jar that it should be refridgerated after opening and the store owner says it lasts a few months in the fridge (just like other preserves)
> 
> Maybe it could work well in salad dressing or perhaps dipping sauce for thai spring rolls.



A friend of mine used to make a deconstructed spring-roll salad. She put all the ingredients over greens and served with a ginger dressing. I think it would be great as a dipping sauce.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> A friend of mine used to make a deconstructed spring-roll salad. She put all the ingredients over greens and served with a ginger dressing. I think it would be great as a dipping sauce.


 
Thanks GG  I feel kinda stupid for asking but I'm used to fresh ingredients. I'm a bit lost when I have to cook with pre packed and processed goods!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 10, 2013)

Baking with it would at least help you use some of it.

I use it sometimes in a marinade.  I'll bet it would be good with BBQ sauce.  

I keep a grated ginger root in the freezer that I usually use, but I find I use the powdered too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2013)

Lime ginger salad dressing!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Lime ginger salad dressing!


 
Good idea  With some chopped chillies, bring on the heat for me!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2013)

You can use it in curries in place of fresh.


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2013)

What about putting it in your pancake batter?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, and maybe ginger muffins?  It might make a mess of cookies, but ginger bread might be fine too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2013)

I use jarred ginger in my marinades.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the good ideas  I'll start tonight with my curry mince for the fatcakes I'm making.


----------



## pengyou (Feb 12, 2013)

...how about coating a mild fish with it and then baking it?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2013)

it could be used in asian style soups. my local chinese place says a pinch of ginger and garlic is what makes their broth so good (besides dozens of chicken carcasses and wing tips).


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 12, 2013)

buckytom said:


> it could be used in asian style soups. my local chinese place says a pinch of ginger and garlic is what makes their broth so good (besides dozens of chicken carcasses and wing tips).


 
Didn't think of that, this stuff is potent so soup would be perfect. Just wish the jar didn't have oil in it. Most recipes I use ginger for don't work with oil. I'm so used to using fresh.  I've only used half a tsp so far


----------



## TaraWildes (Mar 28, 2013)

Just used some jarred ginger and white wine to marinate tuna steaks in for about a half hour before grilling.  Lovely!


----------

